# Do famous people use cloth?



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Has anyone ever wondered which celebrities use cloth diapers? Do any use Mama pads? It'd be perfectly easy for them with their nannies and housekeepers! Do they post here under a cryptic pseudonym? Wouldn't it be great if we had a famous advocate drumming up support for cloth diapering? I mean, all those tree-hugging actresses who support The Sierra Club, ANWR, PETA and the like must use cloth, right??









Ok Mamas, come clean! Is Catherine Zeta Jones posting here about her new baby girl?? :LOL


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

i have often wondered this......... some one should research........i would love to ask lori if any famous people have bought any of her diaper garden dipes


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I wonder- I know Michael J Fox and John Travolta (can't remember their wives names...hmmm...) are co-sleeping, natural-parenting families... I saw this on the back of the Good Nights Book about family bed. I hope they are cd-ing, too.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I am Madonna.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by chellemarie_
*I am Madonna.*
:LOL


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

chellemarie - ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

now chellemarie, we know you are not- you would never be so rude as to criticize our 'respondent mom' for extended nursing, would you? (madonna is ap because she bought a round crib







: right.)

now i KNOW rikki lake must be here









suse


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Madonna did what? Respondent mom?

A round crib???


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

What's the purpose of a round crib. I remember seeing a talk show where Casey Cassum and his wife were promoting round cribs (this was a very loonngg time ago







!)) I just never did get it.







:


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I remember watching MTV and Brandi ( a singer) was showing her baby's bedroom off on the special about her pregnancy ( It was soooo bad cuz she had a baby nurse there beforehand and she gave her bad advice about bfing--said that there was no way a baby could get nipple confusion from taking a bottle!!







: ) But her babe had a round crib too. WOnder what that is all about?


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, I watched that whole Brandy baby series. That nurse lady pissed me off with that nipple confusion comment because my ds had nipple confusion when the nurses gave him a bottle in the hospital and he refused to BF. Anyways! The round cribs are called "Miss Liberty" cribs or something. I think they were named after Casey Cassum's daughter.

Back to diapers...It doesn't seem like celebs would even change diapers. Wouldn't the nannies do that?


----------



## Cuddlemama (Jan 12, 2002)

I happen to know that some celebrities do use cloth diapers. I can specifically say that a few (3 that I know of) celebrity Mamas have a decent stash of Luke's Drawers diapers...oh, and one loves Heavenly Hiney diapers with lay-in soaker pockets....all embroidered with babe's name.

Wish I could tell you who I sold diapers too, but for privacy and confidentiality reasons it would be VERY wrong of me to do so.

I will say, though, that there are a few Mamas left in celebrity circles who are VERY attached to their children and have no trouble changing their own diapers.

~Leigh (who closed her business, but still occasionally answers questions from former customers...or their agents..







)


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

oh COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beg, plead, whimper, whine

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!

At least give us hints!!!!!!!!!







PLEASE??!!

It's not like it's personal gossip - I'm sure lots of people in LA and NYC know which celebs run out to the store to buy Pampers and what not! (They can't ALL have personal shoppers!)


----------



## Cuddlemama (Jan 12, 2002)

Sorry!

I would feel very uncomfortable giving out personal information on ANYONE I did business with, celebrity or not, without their personal approval. I am hopeful that most Mamas in business feel the same way, and keep my information personal as well.

The closest I'll come to naming names is to say that one of my more "famous" customers has already been mentioned in this thread.

And I'll leave you to speculate which one.









~L


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Alright - I gotta respect that.









Cool that there are cloth-users, though!!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Cuddlemama_
*
The closest I'll come to naming names is to say that one of my more "famous" customers has already been mentioned in this thread.

And I'll leave you to speculate which one.









~L*
SEE? I TOLD you I'm Madonna.
<vogues>


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

chell you are to funny...........i wishmore celebs would show that they cloth diaper or AP maybe more regular people will do it.........


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by phishmama_
*Has Susan Sarandon got any lil ones? You know miss climb out of my hybrid car would be all over cd's, ha ha!*
How come no one gets excited when I step out of MY hybrid car?


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

Maybe we could all go to these sites and ask the Q and see what we get for a response!!!

http://chat.msn.com/msnlive_feature.msnw?id=MSNLiveHome

or

http://groups.msn.com/AccessHollywood/messageboard.msnw


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by BethHG_
*What's the purpose of a round crib. I remember seeing a talk show where Casey Cassum and his wife were promoting round cribs (this was a very loonngg time ago







!)) I just never did get it.







:*
Casey Kasem's wife is part owner of a round crib company, which is why she was promoting them. I remember reading that in my baby bargains book. I don't get it either.







:


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:

What's the purpose of a round crib.
I think I read something somewhere about round cribs being less "limiting" to a baby's mind or something like that. It didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

"cause it looks cool in a vast expanse of a bedroom (wouldn't fit in our house anywhere I think...) and you can only use their super expensive sheets and quilts, and can't use something you got on sale at kmart or land's end.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

I just recently had my first celebrity order, and I was shocked. The biz # on my site is actually my cell phone, and I was driving in my car, when lo and behold the phone rings and I answer it to hear "Please hold for Ms.________" and then she gets on the phone! It's weird, though, this celeb is known as a knitter, so I thought it was strange that she was ordering knitted soakers from me instead of the pattern and doing it herself, LOL. But we had a nice chat about yarn and dyeing, and she told me that she absolutely loved my yarn


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by littleturtlemama_
*I just recently had my first celebrity order, and I was shocked. The biz # on my site is actually my cell phone, and I was driving in my car, when lo and behold the phone rings and I answer it to hear "Please hold for Ms.________" and then she gets on the phone! It's weird, though, this celeb is known as a knitter*

HHMMMMMMMMMM i'm guessing " i take an V please"








: Vanna White







:


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I know Kenny Loggins and his wife do the family bed (they have custom bed that's a king and queen together, I think), so I'll bet they CDed.

I think it would be so cool if one of these famous cloth mamas would pose with her stash. Hyena pictorial in People magazine!







Or even in Mothering!


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

Vanna White just got divorced and doesn't have a teeny one anymore....unless she slipped one past everyone.

Julia Roberts is known as a knitter. Minnie Driver is known as a knitter, and so is Courtney Cox. Gwyneth Paltrow, and Angelina Jolie are, too. Oh, and Sandra Bullock....

I watch too much Entertainment Tonight.


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

I want to know really bad who these celebs are.









If I were a celebrity and used cloth, I'd promote it!


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

I had a customer order from me who is on All my children.

I can't say who..









That is the only person I have ever noticed was a celeberty (I don't watch tv, LOL) and I only knew cause my Aunt who watched all my children came over and seen the package and was SHOCKED!!!
Liz


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

All My Children:

Hmm... Kelly Ripa? She's got a little one, right?

Edited to add: I don't watch soaps (can't stand 'em), just Googled my hunch on who it might be.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

I watch all my children sparatically. Now I really want to know who these celebrities are!!


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

Ya know, Kelly Ripa DOES co-sleep and breastfeed...


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

I honestly can't even rember her name.
It was like 2-3 years ago and it was one of a TON of packages. That went out and like I said I don't watch TV. My Aunt might have even been telling tall tails, LOL ..

Liz


----------



## NWmama (Dec 24, 2002)

There might be more celebrities using cloth than even the WAHMs know about!









If I were a celebrity, I'd just have my assistant order everything for me.







And I'd have my assistant stalk the stores too! Hee hee. Talk about a super hyena!!


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

Kelly Ripa is very AP and does the whole extended nursing thing, but uses disposables. I saw her apologizing on regis once for using them and Regis gave her a really, really hard time about it "because it's not like you'd be the one washing them anyway." :LOL

So unless she tried cloth a couple of years ago and it didn't work (and I doubt that if she had Liz's diapers), then my guess is it's not her. I'm not on the up-and-up with AMC (used to watch it in college during my lunch break), and definitely don't know who would have a two year old on there, so I'm no help beyond what I've seen in my sporadic waching of daytime TV.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

My actual guess was finola hughes. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Charmie981_
*Kelly Ripa is very AP and does the whole extended nursing thing, but uses disposables.*
She extended nursed Lola???? I know she nursed her, but I was pretty sure she did less than a year. I remember something about them going on a trip to the Bahamas and her packing bottles. I like Kelly Ripa but I cant believe that she is ALREADY back at work with Kelly and Regis.

( ok, I confess, Live with Kelly adn REgis is my guilty pleasure...Ds and always seem to find ourselves on the couch nursing at 9 am everyday!!!LOL)


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Parker'smommy_
*She extended nursed Lola???? I know she nursed her, but I was pretty sure she did less than a year. I remember something about them going on a trip to the Bahamas and her packing bottles. I like Kelly Ripa but I cant believe that she is ALREADY back at work with Kelly and Regis.*
Ya I thought she wasn't due back until may. But at least she isn't on the soap opera anymore. That was 12 hour days, I don't know how anyone can juggle that and a family. She said Regis and Kelly only takes about 3 hours out of her day. (I'm a big fan too)


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Well, Vanna White I think crochets, not knits, so it wasn't her, LOL. Actually, *my* celebrity hasn't been mentioned at all in this thread. Julia Roberts is a good guess, but no kiddos for her, LOL.

I'm guessing the AMC one is Eve LaRue. I know she and her husband are pretty crunchy and have little ones.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Is Eve LaRue the blond who was on TLC's A Baby Story? That soap star had an over 10 pound baby WITHOUT drugs. I thought that was cool because I imagine most famous people would have planned it to a T including inductions and such.


----------



## madison (Nov 20, 2001)

I work at a major Hollywood studio and have met enough "celebrities" to know that they are NOT all alike, LOL! They are individuals just like anyone else







Some are very cool and some are absolute a**holes! It's just that you hear about the jerks more than the nice ones, LOL! I can believe some of them are AP, and some cloth diaper.

Gee, wouldn't it be nice to have tons of money and do some SERIOUS diaper shopping????


----------



## dlin (Dec 24, 2002)

What an interesting thread. I actually watch both Live w/Regis and Kelly and All My Children when I get a chance... So I'm really curious as to who it may be. Anywho, Eva LaRue is actually a brunette so I don't think she was the one on A Baby Story.

-Doris


----------



## AlohaDeb (Jul 30, 2002)

This is a pretty cool thread! Never thought of it before.

So here's my deep question: if a celeb WAS cd'ing, why WOULDN'T they admit it? I've often felt there is an anti-cd sentiment running around, though I don't confess to understand why. Do you think they're afraid it might hurt their image or something?

Just musing out loud...


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by AlohaDeb_
*
So here's my deep question: if a celeb WAS cd'ing, why WOULDN'T they admit it? I've often felt there is an anti-cd sentiment running around, though I don't confess to understand why. Do you think they're afraid it might hurt their image or something?
*
Not to put them down and I am taking a "shot" in the dark here..

But, Most people when you tell them you cloth diaper they said she must be poor.
I have an Aunt who EVERYTIME I see her she asks if I still use cloth on the boys and I say YES, and I still make/sell them. Then awile later she says you cloth cause you don't have the $$ for Sposies right? I just gave it up I told her the boys are allergic to sposies.


----------



## NWmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lizscloth_
*But, Most people when you tell them you cloth diaper they said she must be poor.*
It used to be that if you said you made your own bread at home instead of buying store-bought bread you were called poor.


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by NWmama_
*It used to be that if you said you made your own bread at home instead of buying store-bought bread you were called poor.







*

I must be REALLY poor!!! LOL!!

I use cloth diapers and I make my own bread (and everything else!!!) LOL








Liz


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

same with breastfeeding and formula...

but celebs certainly don't need to worry about that


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:

"Please hold for Ms.________"
Sarah Jessica Parker?!?

I know she's a knitter AND she has a baby!

Is it her? It has to be her.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Sarah Jessica Parker is so into fashion and shoes you think she'd be a perfect hyena. I can just see her fondling her lastest fuzzy mail from the Fuzbaby Diaper Garden.


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

Re Kelly Ripa and EN: I don't know if she ENed her b/c she got pregnant at 13 months pp (she and a friend of mine were due at the same time and have older babies the same age :LOL), but to me EN is anything past a year, or the intention to go past a year (sometimes babies don't coop, especially if you get pregnant) and I read an article when LoLa was little (like 5 months) where she said she hoped to nurse for at least two years...maybe even forever because she just loved nursing so much.

Maybe she was packing bottles and a pump? If I were going on vacation, I'd be packing a pump so DH and I could have some alone time!

Oh, and her babies are always on the set of Regis with her so she can tend to them and nurse them whenever she wants too.

All in all, a pretty AP mama if you ask me







(and pretty outspoken about it too, if you ever watch the show--she's always defending herself to Regis, seems like







: ).


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

Re Kelly Ripa and EN: I don't know if she ENed her b/c she got pregnant at 13 months pp
Hold on now! Them's fightin' words! :LOL just kidding...I got pregnant when ds was 12 months old, co-sleeping and nursing on demand...except that I worked and pumped there...I got pregnant on purpose, but it can work!









This People Magazine addict is practically fainting from loss of breath, just _begging_ to know who these people are! PM me! LOL


----------



## 3miraclebabies (Oct 5, 2002)

Yep, I could just see Sarah Jessica with a Louis Vuitton AIO to coordinate with her LV diaper bag that they GAVE her - oh man, just to have a Speedy and I'd be sooo happy!


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

The Baby Story person is from As The World Turns, Maura something or other. She married Andy Dixon from that show.....Eva LaRue has very dark hair.....


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by LiamnEmma_
*Hold on now! Them's fightin' words!*
I don't mean that she got pregnant b/c she wasn't nursing, but that she probably didn't nurse through her pregnancy (because I'm *sure* we would have heard about that one in a tablid














. I got AF back at 5 mos post partum, got pg once when Samuel was 17 months old and still nursing and this one was conceived when he was 19 months old (and still nursing), so I DEFINITELY know that EN doesn't mean you don't get pregnant







. It's just been my experience that once you're pregnant, you have to be *really* committed to 100% child-led weaning to keep on nursing through the m/s and the achey boobs and then the empty boobs and the big uncomfortable belly. And that's assuming your nursling still wants to nurse, which a lot of babies don't (that's how my friend found out she was pg...her 13 month old went on a nursing strike).

Anyway...that's totally unrelated to diapering :LOL.


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Cloverlove_
*Sarah Jessica Parker?!?

I know she's a knitter AND she has a baby!

Is it her? It has to be her.*
oh i would love for it to be her!!!!! i really like her, i actually love her show SEX IN THE CITY

my earlier post saying Vanna







i forgot her kids are older, what was i thinking!


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

I'd just like to second the whole EN/getting pregnant again. I've had six pregnancies, 5 of which were conceived while nursing. For me, it's a myth that you can't get pregnant while nursing......;-)

Just call me fertile Myrtle.....


----------



## LizHarrison (Jan 6, 2003)

This is baby #3 I am pregnant with
With #1 I got AF back at 8 weeks PP and got pregnant with #2 at 11.5 months.
With #3(this pregnancy) I TN both boys and got AF back at 6 Months PP Still TN I got pregnant with #3 at 18 Months PP
So I will 2nd or 3rd the fact you can still get pregnant while nuring and TN, LOL..
Liz


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Free SOS to whoever tells me who they sold CD's to!!!

JUst kidding!!







fun thread! I never thought much about it either, but my guess from cuddlemamma is....Rikki Lake - she had two homebirths for one thing. And she seems real down to earth too.It would be cool if celebs would speak up and mention they will/do CD, and change the diapers themselves, and maybe CD'ing would lose some of the negative stigma that still plagues 90% of the population. Cuz you know if the celebs do it then it's cool, which is an unfortunate mentality, but hey, what ever it takes to get cloth on babies' bums~~


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:

But, Most people when you tell them you cloth diaper they said she must be poor.
I think people thought that about BFing in my grandmother's generation. Not sure about my mom's...I was a 70's child and she did try to BF. I should ask her sometime why she wanted to, I'm guessing b/c my grandma did!







She CDed b/c disp. were junky when I was little. She hardly saw the point b/c she said you needed plastic pants over them anyhow. Plus my one and only diaper rash came from wearing a disp. at a wedding.

I can't see Kelly Ripa as AP. She worked SO much while her first two were little! I guess she could still be AP at heart, but the logistics of it seem daunting.

I was feeling kinda low when I heard she was PG again. My son is the same age as Lola and when Kelly announced she was PG I was still at the point where I couldn't even fathom having another child yet. My mom pointed out that she surely must have a nanny or two. Then I felt better.









I love Kelly. I was an AMC fan when she first started as Hayley, black hair and all! I was in high school or Jr. High and my friend and I were totally obsessed with the show and her & Brian. Then I gave up soap operas (way too much drama for me). I'm not a big Regis & Kelly fan, but I'll watch occasionally. Her personality on there seems cheesier than I thought she'd be, just b/c I first saw her on the soaps. Plus she's got to balance out the "Rege."


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by NWmama_
*If I were a celebrity, I'd just have my assistant order everything for me.







And I'd have my assistant stalk the stores too! Hee hee. Talk about a super hyena!!*
Oh, this is what I would do if I were rich or a queen or something! :LOL

Actually, I kind of like stalking the stores... what could my assistant do for me? Oh! Lanolize my covers and go out and pick up lunch...

I still aspire to be a super hyena, though!









Jean


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Pamela anderson cloth diapered. She had little black diapers with skull and cross bones on them. Ahh, cute, twisted but cute







Plastic in her boobs but not on her babies' butts


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I think I read that Pamela Anderson breastfed as well.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

you know the next time we all see celebs with their little babes (or diapered ones anyway) we'll all be searching for that "punkin-butt" :LOL I know I will anyway


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, I posted at the Access Hollywood boards, but no one has answered my questions...

BAH!


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

you know the next time we all see celebs with their little babes (or diapered ones anyway) we'll all be searching for that "punkin-butt" I know I will anyway








rwikene, I was *staring* at the picture of Sarah Jessica Parker with her baby in the People magazine tonight and finally decided that yes, his booty might seem to be a tad larger than a sposie booty.







:







And, Julianne Moore maybe?


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I betcha the actress from Everybody Loves Raymond would have used cloth.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lilyka_
*







Plastic in her boobs but not on her babies' butts







*
Actually, I read somewhere that she had the "plastic" removed so that she wouldn't have problems with bf'ing!


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

Quote:

So here's my deep question: if a celeb WAS cd'ing, why WOULDN'T they admit it? I've often felt there is an anti-cd sentiment running around, though I don't confess to understand why. Do you think they're afraid it might hurt their image or something?
Well, one reason a *SOAP* star might not admit to cd'ing would be because "soap operas" are still produced by P & G, right? I wouldn't want to alienate them if they were my bosses. Just a total stab in the dark!







:

Oh man, my DH's best friend is a researcher for People Magazine, plus he knows Sarah Jessica Parker. I'm going to try to find out if she uses cloth. I'll definitely let you know if I hear anything! I was just so thrilled to hear Cynthia Nixon (Miranda on SATC) talk about bf'ing at the Emmys.

And yes, if I had a personal assistant, I would definitely have them stalk diaper websites for me!

Best,
Nichole


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Pamela Anderson also had homebirths!!









She said "not even a tylenol"


----------



## racechic (Jul 30, 2002)

Maybe Anne Heche??~~I saw her picture in 'US' magazine (guilty pleasure) and she had her little guy in a Maya Wrap sling! They even had the web site listed for Maya so people could check it out. I saw Angelina Jolie slinging her baby in a magazine once too.

Fun thread! (Can't wait to hear the verdict on Sarah J.P.)


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

can't remember what magazine but it did a pictoral artical of celebs using slings, and carriers.


----------



## intymama (Mar 20, 2002)

Cindy Crowford carried her children in slings. Maybe Jada Pinklet Smith cloth diapers her kids? For some reason she looks like a AP parent to me.
I think Pamela Anderson had a waterbirt at home too.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know about anyone else- but my image of Pamela Anderson has, like, totally changed!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Its so surprising how the people you would least expect to sling or cd or whatever, do, and the ones you would expect to, don't. kwim?


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Maybe they don't talk about it because they don't do their own diaper laundry and feel like they can't say how easy it is, cuz they don't do the laundry involved? I wonder if a celebrity who used cloth might also have a nanny that does a lot of changes? So maybe they would be afraid people would say, "Sure I'd do cloth too if I had someone to do the laundry and change the baby!" I dunno, just a thought. But as a celebrity, if I was doing cloth, I'd want to do all the changes and laundry myself, cuz I don't trust anyone with washing my diapers but me! lol I even screw it up on occasion! lol I hope the celebs' laundry people don't use bleach on the diapers! lol


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

My view of Pam Anderson has totally changed too. I saw her with her boys on MTV Cribs? She was so good with them. I hate the fact that the dad is being nasty in their divorce case and that she has hep C. I hope she stays healthy to see her kids grow up.


----------



## AlohaDeb (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL - I would *fire* my housekeeper if they messed up my new Fuzbaby speckled egg!!!


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

2 more names to add to the famous people list--Demi Moore and the PM of Britain (can't remember his name right now). I think they both used Kooshies--saw that on some Kooshie web site.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm dying here!!!! Has the famous client at least been mentioned yet????









edited b/c I can't spell


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

I was perusing BPO's Natural Family site today and saw this great breastfeeding picture (posted it over in Extended Breastfeeding) of LUCY LAWLESS (Xena, Warrior Princess). Can you believe it?

Here was the quote under the breastfeeding picture.

Quote:

BPO's Natural Family salutes Lucy Lawless (Xena: Warrior Princess), a home birthing, breastfeeding, cloth diapering superhero. Lawless and her husband, Robert Tapert, have three children: Daisy Lawless (1988), Julius Tapert (1999) and pictured here with his mother, Judah Tapert (2002). Let's hear it for Lucy!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I saw that too!! I want that picture!! Very cute!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Sarah Jessica does not use cloth.


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

This was a super interesting thread to read!


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

My view on Pamela Andersen has DEFINITELY changed! Wow, that's great!


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm sure most WAHM's respect there clients privacy and feel for famous moms lack of privacy.
It is a very interesting subject but lets face it with all the weirdos out there I'm sure most famous moms want to protect there babies from the press.
I would imagine most use a personal shopper or fake name, some don't but can you blame those who do ?
By the way hi Madona :LOL I'm dyeing to know were you get your nursing bras :LOL


----------



## CadenJames062503 (Nov 27, 2004)

I want a famous person to order from me! LOL Even if I did have to keep it a secret! LOL Man they must have a incredible nice stash!!!


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know if this counts, but Stewie of Family Guy fame is cloth diapered. Breastfed as well, I believe.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

FancyD, I too am a Family guy junkie, well, my dh is, so we watch it everyday. And, yes, he is!


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
Well, Vanna White I think crochets, not knits, so it wasn't her, LOL. Actually, *my* celebrity hasn't been mentioned at all in this thread. Julia Roberts is a good guess, but no kiddos for her, LOL.

I'm not real up on celebrities, but doesn't Julia Roberts have twins that are pretty young?


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

look at the date from that comment








That was before she got pregnant with the twins!!

and since it's not been mentioned yet, steve and terri irwin ordered custom FBs from MOE. khaki


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica*
look at the date from that comment








That was before she got pregnant with the twins

I hadn't even noticed the date :LOL Carry on Mamas


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Willing to bet Dora the Explorer's baby sister and brother are cloth diapered - they were homebirthed :LOL And they're that kind of family, I think


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~*
Willing to bet Dora the Explorer's baby sister and brother are cloth diapered - they were homebirthed :LOL And they're that kind of family, I think









They were breast fed too, no? :LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

i dont know... i saw them with bottles i think. Its been a long time since i watched that episode of dora :LOL


----------



## angel0123 (Jul 8, 2005)

Very interesting thread!

I have often fantasized about being famous and promoting cloth diapers and also having stalk out the cds for me. LOL

I don't doubt with the sixe of this community there could be a celebrity in here somewhere anoymously! If I were a celb I would have an alias and be here.


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

I wonder...Kate Winslet? Tori Amos? There was some speculation in a thread at diaper pin awhile ago about a pic of gwyneth paltrow and her babe looking a bit fluffy. I bet Tori Amos would dig some fussybutt. And peenut pants. And little faery things (of course). Kate Winslet would probably be a fitteds and longies mama. Wouldn't it be fun? I guess I just don't get why they wouldn't do it.


----------



## CadenJames062503 (Nov 27, 2004)

The twins on Dora did have bottle later on in the show. But the show where they were born they never showed them eating!


----------



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyD*
I don't know if this counts, but Stewie of Family Guy fame is cloth diapered. Breastfed as well, I believe.


First of all, what a cool thread! I have been wondering this myself.

I knew Stewie was bf'ed (Those breasts are mine until the milk dries up, Fat Man!) but I didn't know he was CD'd... I know all his dipes are white, I just never thought further.

Meanwhile, one of the 4 yo's in my class has a Stewie patch on his jean jacket -- it's so cute. Inappropriate, but cute.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chellemarie*
SEE? I TOLD you I'm Madonna.
<vogues>









:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Hm...you're right about Dora's brother and sister being bottlefed, I think.







:LOL

I was disappointed when I watched Meet the Fockers - the baby in that movie was still breastfed at 17 months, but wasn't wearing cloth.







Only so much a Grandpa can do, ykwim.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
Julia Roberts is a good guess, but no kiddos for her, LOL..

Doesn't she have twins, I thought? ???


----------



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

Check the date







and the pp that asked the same question


----------



## *Devon* (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~*
I was disappointed when I watched Meet the Fockers - the baby in that movie was still breastfed at 17 months, but wasn't wearing cloth.







Only so much a Grandpa can do, ykwim.

AND they were Ferbering... quite the strange combo. I did love that Mrs. Focker mentioned the Continuum Concept and was opposed to CIO!!!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devonc*
Check the date







and the pp that asked the same question

Just saw that... :LOL


----------

